
Redux-devtools-extension v2.8.0: changes in the Graph Monitor - Cuuugi
https://github.com/zalmoxisus/redux-devtools-extension/releases/tag/v2.8.0
======
acemarke
I know that a lot of people have complained about the "boilerplate" that Redux
involves, but as Dan Abramov said in "You Might Not Need Redux" [0], there's
tradeoffs involved. Redux asks that you write your code with some constraints,
and those constraints in turn open up some interesting possibilities. Time-
travel debugging is one of them. May not be useful for _every_ scenario, but
I've certainly found it incredibly helpful in my own app. @mdiordiev has done
a fantastic job taking the DevTools core that Dan built and the Monitor UIs
built by the community, and wrapping those up into a cohesive tool that makes
the debugging experience even better.

For anyone out there looking to get started with Redux, I keep a big list of
links to high-quality tutorials, articles, and resources for React, Redux, and
related topics [1] - specifically intended as a great starting point for
anyone trying to learn the ecosystem, and a reference for more advanced
techniques and topics. I also have a catalog of Redux-related addons and
utilities as well [2].

[0] [https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/you-might-not-need-redux-
be4...](https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/you-might-not-need-redux-be46360cf367)

[1] [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links)

[2] [https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-links)

------
ggregoire
Just to say the previous title was more informative: "Better time travelling
in Redux Devtools", or something like this. I didn't know about "time-
travelling" debugging and I was curious to learn about it, that's why I
clicked. "changes in the Graph Monitor" doesn't talk to me at all.

------
zalmoxis
The extension can be used apart from Redux, with any architecture which
handles the state. Just connect to it and send actions and states. There's an
implementation for MobX [1], for Angular ngrx [2], for RethinkDB Horizon [3].

Here's a post with more details: [https://medium.com/@zalmoxis/redux-devtools-
without-redux-or...](https://medium.com/@zalmoxis/redux-devtools-without-
redux-or-how-to-have-a-predictable-state-with-any-architecture-61c5f5a7716f)

Except Chrome, Firefox and Electron extensions, it can be used also remotely
from React Native or even from the backend.

[1]: [https://github.com/zalmoxisus/mobx-
remotedev](https://github.com/zalmoxisus/mobx-remotedev)

[2]: [https://github.com/ngrx/store-devtools](https://github.com/ngrx/store-
devtools)

[3]: [https://github.com/zalmoxisus/horizon-
remotedev](https://github.com/zalmoxisus/horizon-remotedev)

------
tracker1
This is precisely why I've been pushing for Redux even outside of the React
ecosystem. I've been talking to quite a few people interviewing for ng2
projects... regardless of my opinions on ng2, something like Redux is probably
a good idea for most projects (beyond trivial complexity, to relatively
large).

------
finchisko
Redux may not be the greatest and the most innovative technology. But I love
the community around it. Bringing always something new and progressing in
steady pace.

~~~
tzaman
IMHO, Redux introduced a gamechanging concept no other JS library has done
before (at least not in this big way): Single and immutable state object. This
fact alone makes the developer experience significantly better, both in
shorter debugging time (and less bugs to begin with) and piece of mind that
the code works as intended.

~~~
finchisko
what about elm? didn't redux just take basic concepts from elm and implemented
them in vanilla js? Not saying that Dan didn't do amazing work anyway.

------
k__
Cool, reminds me of the Cycle.js dev-tool [0]. It lets you see a value pouring
through your streams/observables and shows how it's mopified in each of them.

[0]
[https://github.com/cyclejs/cyclejs/tree/master/devtool](https://github.com/cyclejs/cyclejs/tree/master/devtool)

------
msoad
Has anyone here used Redux for very large applications? I'm curious if scales
well beyond a few devs and 100 reducers and actions.

~~~
acemarke
Yep, it absolutely does. See
[http://redux.js.org/docs/faq/Performance.html#performance-
sc...](http://redux.js.org/docs/faq/Performance.html#performance-scaling) for
answers on that specific topic, as well as a list of some real apps and use
stories at [https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/ma...](https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/master/apps-and-examples.md) .

